#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  請辭原創分享區版主

## 獠也

課業越來越吃緊，以及投入練習創作的時間增多，無暇管理版務。
故來請辭。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 課業越來越吃緊，以及投入練習創作的時間增多，無暇管理版務。
> 故來請辭。


獠月在擔任原創圖片分享版主時協助版務管理許多，

如能讓課業跟畫技更好而前進，也是好事，

書面上已經准許，但仍在這幾天仍慰留一下。

----------


## 獠也

決定辭職一事我也考慮甚久，
但我希望能將更多時間投入創作以及課業中。

----------


## 狼王白牙

明白了獠月的辭意，辛苦您從去年9月來的付出

祝福獠月在創作及學業之路上更加順遂

----------

